# comm-API und internes Modem



## Babba_BLuBB (17. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Weis jemand von euch, ob ich interne Modems (als z.B. PCI-Modems) über die comm-API ansprechen kann?
Interne Modems sind nämlich meist bei weitem billiger als externe für die serielle Schnittstelle.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

Greets!


----------



## Grizzly (17. Mrz 2005)

Unter Windows zumindest werden interne Modems normalerweise über eine Fake-COM-Schnittstelle angesprochen. Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach.


----------



## Babba_BLuBB (17. Mrz 2005)

Danke fuer den Tip.

Leider arbeite ich unter Linux. Da is es aber nicht anders.  Der Treiber von meinem Softmodem (im Laptop) macht auch einige Einträge im /dev-Verzeichnis, über die man das Modem ansprechen können soll. 
Leider erscheinen diese Einträge nicht in der Auflistung der seriellen Ports im comm-API...

Kann man die irgendwie hinzufügen?


----------



## Grizzly (17. Mrz 2005)

Unter Linux habe ich leider bisher noch nicht mit dem Comm API gearbeitet. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es da auch nur diese gehackte Version, die nicht original von Sun ist. Vielleicht mal auf der Seite des Autors nachschauen? ???:L


----------



## Babba_BLuBB (18. Mrz 2005)

Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, geb ich dann lieber doch ein paar Euro mehr fuer externe Modems aus und bin auf der sicheren Seite...

Danke aber trotzdem fuer die Antworten!


----------



## knopper (29. Mrz 2005)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch kein Erfolg beim Laptop-modem mit com API


----------

